# Pumpensteuerung



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Vier Behälter, die von Hand entleert werden können, werden mit Pumpen aus einem Vorratsbehälter gefüllt. Jeder Behälter hat einen Signalgeber für die Vollmeldung und für die Leermeldung. Die Pumpen haben die unterschiedlichenen Anschlussleistungen P1 = 3 kW, P2 = 2 kW, P3 = 7 kW, P4 = 5 kW.
Eine Steuerschaltung soll bewirken, dass bei Leermeldung eines Behälters dieser wieder gefüllt wird, jedoch ein Gesamtanschlusswert von 10 kW nicht überschritten werden darf.

a) Bestimmen Sie die Zuordnungstabelle!
b) Erstellen Sie die SPS-Belegung!
c) Erstellen Sie das SPS-Programm in FUP und AWL und programmieren Sie die SPS!

So nun ist meine Frage.

Wie wird diese Schaltung in FUP und AWL programmiert ???

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian alias HSVBoy93

PS: Ich bitte euch sehr herzlich um schnelle Mithilfe.


----------



## Ludewig (23 Juli 2010)

Bitte poste dein Konzept. Denke daran, Code entsprechend zu kennzeichnen, damit er nicht so lang wird.

Danke


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Bitte poste dein Konzept. Denke daran, Code entsprechend zu kennzeichnen, damit er nicht so lang wird.
> 
> Danke



Eine Frage was meinst du mit Code ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Eine Frage was meinst du mit Code ???



Das Programm, das Du Dir bis jetzt überlegt hast. Oder Deinen Ansatz etc. Eine komplette Lösung ohne eigenes Mitwirken wird es hier (wahrscheinlich) nicht geben. Hier gibt es Unterstützung, damit Du zulünftig selbst die Aufgaben angehen kann = Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Ok vielen Dank für eure Informationen.


----------



## Paule (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Vier Behälter, die von Hand entleert werden können, werden mit Pumpen aus einem Vorratsbehälter gefüllt. Jeder Behälter hat einen Signalgeber für die Vollmeldung und für die Leermeldung. Die Pumpen haben die unterschiedlichenen Anschlussleistungen P1 = 3 kW, P2 = 2 kW, P3 = 7 kW, P4 = 5 kW.
> Eine Steuerschaltung soll bewirken, dass bei Leermeldung eines Behälters dieser wieder gefüllt wird, jedoch ein Gesamtanschlusswert von 10 kW nicht überschritten werden darf.


Hier fehlen folgende Angaben:
- Hat jeder Behälter seine eigene Pumpe?
- Oder kann jede Pumpe jeden Behälter füllen.
- Darf ein Behälter nach dem anderen gefüllt werden? Dann hättest ja nie ein Problem mit den 10 kW.
- Mach mal eine Skizze
- Zeig mal was du schon programmiert hast, dazu oben in der Menüleiste # drücken.


HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch sehr herzlich um schnelle Mithilfe.


Unter Mithilfe versteh ich: du machst auch mit.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Ich bin kompletter Neueinsteiger in diesem Gebiet und habe noch nie zuvor mit dem SP Flip-Flop gearbeitet, auf das sich diese Aufgabe bezieht .

Es ist zusätzlich eine Verriegelungssteuerung mit Speichern.

Deshalb kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen habe diese Aufgabe in der Berufsschule bekommen.

Ich bin Azubi und soll diese Aufgabe mit Hilfe lösen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Leider habe ich nicht mehr Angaben .

Das ist die Aufgabe die ich lösen soll.


----------



## pennycounter (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin zwar nicht derKniffli Höllenprogrammierer, würde aber vorschlagen in diesem Fall ein Schrittablaufdiagramm zu erstellen.

Bedeutung : Du überlegst Dir mal grundsätzlich die logische Vorgehensweise dieser Anlage.
Die SPS arbeitet auch nur seriell bedeutet 1 Schritt nach dem anderen.
Knifflig wird es lediglich bei der Leistungsbegrenzung hier solltest Du sogenannte UNDbedingungen erstellen. 
Viel Spass beim Programmieren

Penny


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

Dann würde ich einfach mal etwas festlegen und mit diesen Festlegungen beginnen.
Z.B.: Jeder Behälter hat eine eigene Pumpe und die Meldungen für Leer und Voll. 
Wie könnte jetzt die Logik (auch in Prosa) für den Ablauf aussehen? Ich meine damit: 
Wenn Leermeldung Behälter 1 dann Pumpe Behälter 1 ein, wenn Vollmeldung Behälter 1 dann Pumpe Behälter 1 aus.

Dann kommt zumindest schon einmal eine Lösung ohne Überlastberücksichtigung heraus.

PS: Andere Festlegungen haben natürlich andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Wenn z.B. die Pumpen alle am Vorratsbehälter sitzen. Aber das wäre ja dann eine Alternativlösung zur Übung ;-)


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

OK schon mal vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

Und noch ein Tipp:
Welches ist denn die einzige Pumpe die eine Überlast verursachen kann wenn weitere Pumpen laufen? Auch hier lohnt sich eine kleine Logiktabelle.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und noch ein Tipp:
> Welches ist denn die einzige Pumpe die eine Überlast verursachen kann wenn weitere Pumpen laufen? Auch hier lohnt sich eine kleine Logiktabelle.



Ich würde mal sagen die 3 oder ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen die 3 oder ???



Richtig, denn alle drei anderen können parallel laufen ohne die Maximallast zu überschreiten.
Nächste Frage: Wenn die 3 läuft, welche Kombinationen erzeugen dann Überlast?


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Richtig, denn alle drei anderen können parallel laufen ohne die Maximallast zu überschreiten.
> Nächste Frage: Wenn die 3 läuft, welche Kombinationen erzeugen dann Überlast?



Also das habe ich mit einer Wahrheitstabelle gelöst.

Lösungen:

P3 + P4

P2 + P3 + P4

P1 + P3 + P4

P1 + P2 + P3

P1 + P2 + P3 + P4

sind alle Lösungen bei dem es eine Überlast gibt.

Stimmt das ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Also das habe ich mit einer Wahrheitstabelle gelöst.
> 
> Lösungen:
> 
> ...



Die Tabelle ist ok. Jetzt mal noch ein kleiner Denkanstoß:

Es gibt Überlast, wenn P3 und P4 laufen (die restlichen Pumpen spielen dann keine Rolle mehr) oder wenn P3 und P1 und P2 läuft (P4 spielt dann keine Rolle mehr). Wenn Du Dich jetzt bei der Überlastberücksichtigung auf P3 konzentrierst (d.h. P3 nur einschalten wenn a) P4 nicht läuft *UND* b) P1 nicht läuft *ODER* P2 nicht läuft), dann ist der Teil auch schon erledigt.
Wie könnte das Gesamtkunstwerk dann aussehen?
Hilfe:

```
U LeerB1
S PumpeB1
U VollB1
R PumpeB1
```
Wie geht es hier weiter? Bei Pumpe 3 dann die Hinweise oben vor das Setzen einbauen, dann bist Du fast fertig.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die Tabelle ist ok. Jetzt mal noch ein kleiner Denkanstoß:
> 
> Es gibt Überlast, wenn P3 und P4 laufen (die restlichen Pumpen spielen dann keine Rolle mehr) oder wenn P3 und P1 und P2 läuft (P4 spielt dann keine Rolle mehr). Wenn Du Dich jetzt bei der Überlastberücksichtigung auf P3 konzentrierst (d.h. P3 nur einschalten wenn a) P4 nicht läuft *UND* b) P1 nicht läuft *ODER* P2 nicht läuft), dann ist der Teil auch schon erledigt.
> Wie könnte das Gesamtkunstwerk dann aussehen?
> ...



Dazu noch ne frage wie viele Netzwerke soll diese Schaltung haben ???

1 , 2, oder sogar 3 ???

Mfg

Christian


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Schau dir mal das bsp. an bitte ok ???

S1 für leermeldung

s7 für vollmeldung

p3 behälter 3

und noch über dem SP Flip Flop M1


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

Netzwerke sind nur zur Übersichtlichkeit. Wenn mehrere, dann doch vier, oder? Es werden ja vier Pumpen angesteuert.
Noch was zum Nachdenken: Wenn Du die Pumpen der Reihe nach prüfst (d.h. zuerst P1, dann P2, dann P3, dann P4), dann must Du bei P4 natürlich auch auf Überlast prüfen. In welchem Fall kann diese dann noch auftreten?


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Netzwerke sind nur zur Übersichtlichkeit. Wenn mehrere, dann doch vier, oder? Es werden ja vier Pumpen angesteuert.
> Noch was zum Nachdenken: Wenn Du die Pumpen der Reihe nach prüfst (d.h. zuerst P1, dann P2, dann P3, dann P4), dann must Du bei P4 natürlich auch auf Überlast prüfen. In welchem Fall kann diese dann noch auftreten?



Mein Lehrer sagt so wenig wie möglich an netzwerken verwenden deshalb frage ich wie viele so wenig wie möglich sind aber logischerweise 4


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das bsp. an bitte ok ???
> 
> S1 für leermeldung
> 
> ...



Gerade bei P3 fehlen hier die Verriegelungen. Beispiel wäre für P1 oder P2 ok. Hänge aber bei P3 bei P4 vor das Setzen die Absicherung. Habe diese doch schon so schön mit fettgeschriebenen Schlüsselwörtern versehen ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Mein Lehrer sagt so wenig wie möglich an netzwerken verwenden deshalb frage ich wie viele so wenig wie möglich sind aber logischerweise 4



Es ist möglich, das Ganze in AWL in einem Netzwerk zu realisieren. Ob das übersichtlich ist, ist eine andere Frage. In FUP wirst Du wohl 4 brauchen.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Netzwerke sind nur zur Übersichtlichkeit. Wenn mehrere, dann doch vier, oder? Es werden ja vier Pumpen angesteuert.
> Noch was zum Nachdenken: Wenn Du die Pumpen der Reihe nach prüfst (d.h. zuerst P1, dann P2, dann P3, dann P4), dann must Du bei P4 natürlich auch auf Überlast prüfen. In welchem Fall kann diese dann noch auftreten?



Eine überlast kann mit p4 auch entstehen wenn, p4 und p3 läuft 
und p2 + p3 + p4 und p1 + p2 + p4  und alle laufen mehr fällt mir dazu net ein


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Gerade bei P3 fehlen hier die Verriegelungen. Beispiel wäre für P1 oder P2 ok. Hänge aber bei P3 bei P4 vor das Setzen die Absicherung. Habe diese doch schon so schön mit fettgeschriebenen Schlüsselwörtern versehen ;-)



stimmt danke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Eine überlast kann mit p4 auch entstehen wenn, p4 und p3 läuft
> und p2 + p3 + p4 und p1 + p2 + p4  und alle laufen mehr fällt mir dazu net ein


P1 + P2 + P4 = 10 kW = keine Überlast!

D.h. P4 darf nur eingeschaltet werden wenn P3 nicht eingeschaltet ist, oder? Und das jetzt noch vor das Setzen von P4 einfügen.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> P1 + P2 + P4 = 10 kW = keine Überlast!
> 
> D.h. P4 darf nur eingeschaltet werden wenn P3 nicht eingeschaltet ist, oder? Und das jetzt noch vor das Setzen von P4 einfügen.



Stimmt Denkfehler von mir ja ich muss dann P3 einfach verneinen

und was wird dann rücksetzdominant ??? die meldungen der behälter voll oder ???

achso nehm ich eigentlich einen sr oder einen rs flip flop ???

welches soll dominant sein das setzen oder das rücksetzen ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Stimmt Denkfehler von mir ja ich muss dann P3 einfach verneinen
> 
> und was wird dann rücksetzdominant ??? die meldungen der behälter voll oder ???
> 
> achso nehm ich eigentlich einen sr oder einen rs flip flop ???



Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die beiden Endschalter nicht gleichzeitig 1 sind (außer im Störungsfall). Trotzdem würde ich das Rücksetzen dominieren lassen. 
Das hängt aber davon ab, was schlimmer ist: ein leerer Behälter oder ein überlaufender Behälter ;-)


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die beiden Endschalter nicht gleichzeitig 1 sind (außer im Störungsfall). Trotzdem würde ich das Rücksetzen dominieren lassen.
> Das hängt aber davon ab, was schlimmer ist: ein leerer Behälter oder ein überlaufender Behälter ;-)



natürlich ein überlaufender behälter ist schlimmer deshalb nehm ich was ??? als setzen und was als rücksetzen ???

ok naja beides ist schlecht aber lieber leer als zu voll


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> natürlich ein überlaufender behälter ist schlimmer deshalb nehm ich was ??? als setzen und was als rücksetzen ??


Soll die Pumpe dann vorrangig eingeschaltet oder vorrangig ausgeschaltet werden? Nimmst Du dann ein RS oder ein SR?


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Soll die Pumpe dann vorrangig eingeschaltet oder vorrangig ausgeschaltet werden? Nimmst Du dann ein RS oder ein SR?



also ich möchte dann lieber dass die anlage schneller abschaltet deswegen sr flip flop


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> also ich möchte dann lieber dass die anlage schneller abschaltet



Und was nimmst Du dafür?

```
U VollB1
R PumpeB1
U LeerB1
S PumpeB1
```
oder

```
U LeerB1
S PumpeB1
U VollB1
R PumpeB1
```


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und was nimmst Du dafür?
> 
> ```
> U VollB1
> ...



Ich nehme das untere den SR  Flip-Flop


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Ich nehme das untere den SR  Flip-Flop



Bingo. Und jetzt packe das Ganze in ein schönes AWL-Programm und stelle es hier ein. Ich schaue es mir dann morgen früh an. Aber wahrscheinlich bekommst du von unseren nachtaktiven Mitgliedern schon vorher Kommentare.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bingo. Und jetzt packe das Ganze in ein schönes AWL-Programm und stelle es hier ein. Ich schaue es mir dann morgen früh an. Aber wahrscheinlich bekommst du von unseren nachtaktiven Mitgliedern schon vorher Kommentare.



Ich habe hier das erste beispiel für den ersten Behälter :


----------



## HSVBoy93 (23 Juli 2010)

trotzdem vielen vielen dank für deine hilfe

mfg

Christian


----------



## Paule (23 Juli 2010)

Das mit der Wahrheitstabelle ist sicher ein gute Möglichkeit, und auch eine gute Übung, in der Praxis würde ich das aber eher so lösen das ich mit minimalem Aufwand die Pumpenleistung ändern kann. (z.B. Austausch oder eine Pumpe kommt dazu)


```
// NW 1 
// Leistungen vorbelegen
 
     L 10  // kW
     T Gesamtleistung
 
     L 3   // kW
     T Leistung_Pumpe_1
 
     ...
 
// NW 2
// Ermittel ob noch genug Leistung für die Pumpe 1 zur Verfügung steht 
     L Gesamtleistung
     L MW Leistung
     -I
     L Leistung_Pumpe_1
     >=I
     O A Pumpe 1
     = Freigabe Pumpe 1
 
// Pumpe einschalten
     U Freigabe Pumpe 1
     U M Leermeldung (siehe Thread weiter oben)
     = A Pumpe 1
 
// Eingeschaltete Leistung merken
     U A Pumpe 1
     FP M Ein
     SPBN P1E
     L MW Leistung
     L Leistung_Pumpe_1
     +I
     T MW Leistung
P1E:NOP 0
// Ausgeschaltete Leistung merken
     U A Pumpe 1
     FN M Aus
     SPBN P1A
     L MW Leistung
     L Leistung_Pumpe_1
     -I
     T MW Leistung
P1A:NOP 0
 
// NW 3
    dito NW 2
```


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier das erste beispiel für den ersten Behälter :



1. Man kann das Ganze über Setzen oder über Rücksetzen verriegeln. Soll heißen, das Setzen nicht ausführen, wenn die Vorbedingung fehlschlägt oder das Rücksetzen ausführen, wenn die Vorbedingung fehlschlägt. Du hast jetzt die Rücksetzvariante gewählt.
2. Die Logik stimmt noch nicht ganz. Du würderst P1 wieder ausschalten, wenn P2 *ODER* P3 läuft. Richtig müsste es sein, dass P1 wieder ausgeschaltet wird, wenn P2 *UND* P3 läuft. Wie könnte das jetzt aussehen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Das mit der Wahrheitstabelle ist sicher ein gute Möglichkeit, und auch eine gute Übung, in der Praxis würde ich das aber eher so lösen das ich mit minimalem Aufwand die Pumpenleistung ändern kann. (z.B. Austausch oder eine Pumpe kommt dazu)



Jup, aber ich denke, dass bei den derzeitigen Grundlagenproblemen diese Lösung erst nach einiger Übung in Frage kommt. Aber Christian gibt sich ja Mühe, deshalb glaube ich schon, dass das ein Thema wird.


----------



## Paule (24 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Jup, aber ich denke, dass bei den derzeitigen Grundlagenproblemen diese Lösung erst nach einiger Übung in Frage kommt. Aber Christian gibt sich ja Mühe, deshalb glaube ich schon, dass das ein Thema wird.


Ja das Grundlagenproblem hatte ich schon auch im Hinterkopf, aber ich habe einfach die Lösung gesehen und musste sie niederschreiben.

Übrigens Du gibst hier einen guten Lehrer ab. 
Gibst ihm immer wieder kleine Aufgaben und Denkanstöße die dann langsam zum Gesamtergebnis führen. 
Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt nicht kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja das Grundlagenproblem hatte ich schon auch im Hinterkopf, aber ich habe einfach die Lösung gesehen und musste sie niederschreiben.
> 
> Übrigens Du gibst hier einen guten Lehrer ab.
> Gibst ihm immer wieder kleine Aufgaben und Denkanstöße die dann langsam zum Gesamtergebnis führen.


Danke für die Blumen. 



> Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt nicht kaputt gemacht.


Nö, ich denke Christain ist froh, wenn er die "normale" Lösung erstellt und begriffen hat. Dann kann er den Lösungsweg auch bei Fragen seines Lehrers erläutern. 
Die Kür kommt später, die überlasse ich dann dir ;-).


----------



## HSVBoy93 (24 Juli 2010)

Ich danke euch recht herzlich für eure hilfen habe heute diese aufgabe meinem lehrer per mail geschickt und er war begeistert vielen dank an euch musste noch etwas daran feilen bis alles perfekt war habe es dann aber alleine geschafft zum schluss den rest

Vielen Dank an Rainer Hönle und Paule


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch recht herzlich für eure hilfen habe heute diese aufgabe meinem lehrer per mail geschickt und er war begeistert vielen dank an euch musste noch etwas daran feilen bis alles perfekt war habe es dann aber alleine geschafft zum schluss den rest
> 
> Vielen Dank an Rainer Hönle und Paule



Das Ergebnis interessiert uns natürlich auch. Einfach mal hier einstellen.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (24 Juli 2010)

Diese Arbeit hat sich gelohnt mein Lehrer hat es mir zurückgeschickt und gesagt das es mit vollster zufriedenheit erfüllt worden sei

Hier ist sie Lösung:


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Juli 2010)

Möchtest Du gleich weitermachen? Wenn es grade gut läuft, sollte man am Ball bleiben...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=165915&postcount=14


Viel Spaß (wenn Du möchtest)!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## hucki (24 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Diese Arbeit hat sich gelohnt mein Lehrer hat es mir zurückgeschickt und gesagt das es mit vollster zufriedenheit erfüllt worden sei...


Ich will Dich jetzt nicht runterziehen, aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

In Deiner Aufgabenstellung hieß es doch:


HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> ...
> jedoch ein Gesamtanschlusswert von 10 kW nicht überschritten werden darf.


Wenn ich mir als Beispiel Netzwerk 4 ansehe, dann wird die Pumpe rückgesetzt, wenn der Behälter voll ist oder die Pumpen P2 *und* P3 laufen.
Wenn nur P3 (7kW) läuft und der Behälter leer ist, erfolgt kein Rücksetzen und ich komme auf eine Gesamtlast von 12kW -> Ziel verfehlt.

Ebenso Netzwerk 3: Rücksetzen nur, wenn P1 *und* P4 laufen. Wenn nur P4 läuft - wieder nichts und damit Gesamtlast wieder 12KW.

Und als Drittes Netzwerk 2: Rücksetzen bei P1 *und* P4 -> P1+P2+P4=10kW -> also noch zulässig.
Dafür wird P3 nur indirekt geprüft, indem P2 bei laufender P3 auf einmal Vorrang vor der bereits laufenden P1 hat (also Unterbruch von P1) - so gewollt?


Bevor Du Dich also an diabolo's Aufgaben wagst, überprüf' im eigenen Interesse diese hier noch einmal.
Auch wenn Dein Lehrer sie abgenickt hat (warum auch immer).:?:


PS: Ein paar Merker könntest Du noch sparen, wenn Du die Pumpenausgänge direkt an die Flip-Flop nimmst.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (25 Juli 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich will Dich jetzt nicht runterziehen, aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> In Deiner Aufgabenstellung hieß es doch:
> 
> ...




Die Pumpen die ich am Anfang (am &) programmiert habe dürfen zusammen nicht mehr als 10kW geben der am Ende kann so viel haben wie er will.

Zusammen haben sie dann mehr als 10kW

Es dürfen nur die 2 programmierten am Anfang nicht mehr als 10kW zusammen geben.

Sorry ich weiß die Aufgabestellung ist nicht die Verständlichste.

Mfg

Christian


----------



## hucki (25 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Vier Behälter, die von Hand entleert werden können, werden mit Pumpen aus einem Vorratsbehälter gefüllt. Jeder Behälter hat einen Signalgeber für die Vollmeldung und für die Leermeldung. Die Pumpen haben die unterschiedlichenen Anschlussleistungen P1 = 3 kW, P2 = 2 kW, P3 = 7 kW, P4 = 5 kW.
> Eine Steuerschaltung soll bewirken, dass bei Leermeldung eines Behälters dieser wieder gefüllt wird, *jedoch ein Gesamtanschlusswert von 10 kW nicht überschritten werden darf.*
> 
> a) Bestimmen Sie die Zuordnungstabelle!
> ...





HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht mehr Angaben .
> 
> Das ist die Aufgabe die ich lösen soll.


...


HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Die Pumpen die ich am Anfang (am &) programmiert habe dürfen zusammen nicht mehr als 10kW geben der am Ende kann so viel haben wie er will.
> 
> Zusammen haben sie dann mehr als 10kW
> 
> Es dürfen nur die 2 programmierten am Anfang nicht mehr als 10kW zusammen geben.


Wo steht das?
Und vor allem, welchen Sinn macht das?

Entweder mir stehen max. 10kW zur Verfügung und ich muss immer darauf achten, sie nicht zu überschreiten.
Oder eben mehr, dann muss ich aber auch nirgends darauf achten.
Alles andere halte ich für sehr wage interpretiert.


Versteh' mich nicht falsch, aber im Sinne Deiner späteren Tätigkeit würde ich die Aufgabe und damit die Verknüpfungen zum Rücksetzen noch mal überdenken.
Soviel zu ändern wäre es ja nicht.

Und Dein Lehrer würde bestimmt auch staunen.


----------



## Paule (25 Juli 2010)

He Hucki,

macht es jetzt wirklich Sinn auf einer Übung da weiter rum zu haken?
Die Übung wurde Abgenommen und für Gut befunden. 
Alles andere ist Nachverhandlung. 
Auch wenn ich Deinen Einwand verstehe. 


HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> Die Pumpen die ich am Anfang (am &) programmiert habe dürfen zusammen nicht mehr als 10kW geben der am Ende kann so viel haben wie er will.


Das macht wirklich keinen Sinn!
Und wenn man es sauber macht kann es ja auch gar nicht passieren.

Aber wie ich es schon geschrieben habe, in der Praxis macht man das doch sowieso nicht wirklich so, oder?
Da verriegelst Dich ja zu Tode. 
Erweiter doch die Anlage mal um einen Behälter mit einer 4,5 kW Pumpe.


----------



## hucki (25 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> He Hucki,
> 
> macht es jetzt wirklich Sinn auf einer Übung da weiter rum zu haken?
> Die Übung wurde Abgenommen und für Gut befunden.
> ...


Find' ich schon.
Er will/soll ja was lernen.
Und an solchen Korrekturen kann man m.M.n. oft mehr lernen/Auswirkungen verstehen, als wenn alles gleich richtig ist.

Und hier ist die Korrektur ja nicht mal ein riesen Aufwand.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (25 Juli 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wo steht das?
> Und vor allem, welchen Sinn macht das?
> ...



OK vielen Dank ich werde es nochmal überdenken und meinem Lehrer zeigen

Mfg

Christian


----------



## hucki (25 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wie ich es schon geschrieben habe, in der Praxis macht man das doch sowieso nicht wirklich so, oder?
> Da verriegelst Dich ja zu Tode.
> Erweiter doch die Anlage mal um einen Behälter mit einer 4,5 kW Pumpe.


 Da hast Du sicher recht und in der Aufgabe steht auch:


HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> ...
> c) Erstellen Sie das SPS-Programm in FUP *und AWL* und programmieren Sie die SPS!
> ...


In der Schule eigentlich ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf, daß etwas berechnet werden soll (wie Du es ja zwischendurch mal vorgeschlagen hattest), da das in FUP/KOP doch meist um einiges umständlicher ist.
Dann müßte er aber ja nochmal fast komplett neu anfangen.

Hier würde ich HSVBoy93 aber zu Gute halten, das er für das geforderte Ergebnis eine recht kompakte/einfache Lösung gefunden hat, auch wenn sie in Zukunft komplizierter zu erweitern wäre.


----------



## Paule (25 Juli 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> Hier würde ich HSVBoy93 aber zu Gute halten, das er für das geforderte Ergebnis eine recht kompakte/einfache Lösung gefunden hat, auch wenn sie in Zukunft komplizierter zu erweitern wäre.


Kein Thema.
Christian hängt sich da voll rein und lernt auch recht schnell.
Das wird schon.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Kein Thema.
> Christian hängt sich da voll rein und lernt auch recht schnell.
> Das wird schon.



Denke ich auch. Da hatten wir schon andere hier.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (25 Juli 2010)

Ich danke euch für eure komplimente habe alles super verstanden 

dank euch

mfg

Christian


----------



## HSVBoy93 (25 Juli 2010)

Habe meine Aufgabe nochmals überarbeitet und jetzt ist alles richtig so wie es sein sollte

Habe das mit der 10 kW Überschreitung beachtet und jede Pumpe im Notfall mindestens einmal programmierbar gemacht.

Ihr müsst wissen, dass ich erst 17 bin und noch ziemlich unerfahren bin und dass ich erst im ersten Lehrjahr bin ok in 2 Wochen im Zweiten aber momentan im Ersten.

zeig euch die neue lösung:


----------



## hucki (25 Juli 2010)

HSVBoy93 schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr müsst wissen, dass ich erst 17 bin und noch ziemlich unerfahren bin und dass ich erst im ersten Lehrjahr bin ok in 2 Wochen im Zweiten aber momentan im Ersten.
> ...


Hallo Christian,

ich weiß Dein Engagement auch sehr zu schätzen.
Das Du Lehrling/Schüler bist, ist ja auch der Grund, warum Du hier keine fertigen Lösungen wie z.B. ein Häuslebauer bekommst. Die würden Dich nicht wirklich weiterbringen.

Trotz Deines Wochenendfleißes muß ich Dich aber auch bei Deiner neuen Lösung enttäuschen.
Ich geb' Dir noch mal ein paar Tips:

Pumpe 1 hat 3kW, das heißt sie darf nicht eingeschaltet werden (muß zurückgesetzt werden), wenn bereits mehr als 7kW (Edit: und nicht mehr als 10kW) laufen.
Das ist nur der Fall, wenn Pumpe 2 und 3 zusammen bereits an sind.
(Hattest Du übrigens in Deiner ersten Lösung richtig)
PS: Auf die Kombination von P3 und P4 braucht man hier (und bei P2) nicht prüfen, da diese beiden Pumpen sich schon gegenseitig ausschließen, wie man bei den unteren Bedingungen für's Rücksetzen sieht.

Pumpe 2 hat 2kW, darf als nicht eingeschaltet werden, wenn mehr als 8kW laufen.
Das ist nur der Fall, wenn P1 und P3 zusammen laufen.

P3=7kW, also nicht mehr als bereits 3kW laufen.
Das wäre der Fall, wenn P1 und P2 zusammen laufen oder P4 allein schon (und erst recht in Kombination) läuft.

P4=5kW, also nicht mehr als 5kW
Das wäre nur der Fall, wenn P3 alleine oder in irgendeiner Kombination läuft.

Im letzten Fall reicht es also z.B. nur auf P3 zu prüfen, weil diese Pumpe an allen Kombinationen beteiligt ist, die ein Einschalten von P4 verbieten.


Hast Du eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, Deine Lösungen z.B. mit PLCSim o.ä. zu testen?

Und wenn Du noch Zeit übrig haben solltest, kannst Du Dir ja auch mal den berechnenden Lösungsansatz von Paule ansehen.


----------



## HSVBoy93 (25 Juli 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> ich weiß Dein Engagement auch sehr zu schätzen.
> Das Du Lehrling/Schüler bist, ist ja auch der Grund, warum Du hier keine fertigen Lösungen wie z.B. ein Häuslebauer bekommst. Die würden Dich nicht wirklich weiterbringen.
> ...



leider net habe den simulator net aber danke für deine tipps zum schluss haben mir echt weitergeholfen


----------

